# AMD Matisse 3000’s



## chimuelo (Jan 12, 2019)

Cant wait to see what Intel releases in 2019 as a reply to these results.
Cinebench is nowhere as complete as DAWBench but good for multi threaded and single core basis points.
Half the power is what’s got everyone’s attention.
The ASRock AMD display was truly inspiring.
Seems everyone wants to partner up with ASRock.
Team Group and Phantom Gaming B365s are serious eye candy.


----------



## ridgero (Jan 12, 2019)

Cant wait for Ryzen 9 3800x (if it really comes out).


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 12, 2019)

Yeah, would love to know when Intel will have new x299 cpu's.


----------



## BGvanRens (Jan 12, 2019)

Looking forward to see where these CPU wars end, I wanted to upgrade my 4820k to 9900k but I engaged in a somewhat longterm project. So I don't like the thought of switching rigs in the middle of it. I will probably stick with Intel because of optimization on a software level. Unless, and I do hope so, various dawbenches tell me otherwise. Oh well, the end of 2019 is still far away, got plenty of time to sit and wait!


----------



## whiskers (Jan 12, 2019)

Great time to wait for an upgrade


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 13, 2019)

whiskers said:


> Great time to wait for an upgrade


Indeed, besides, no need to fix something that’s working.

But Intel really has to bring their Shaka Zulu War Dance as a reply before they start doing catch up.
Jury is still out on single core which we use because of synths, the fact they’re not challenging that @ CES or with “leaks” from Chinese cats tells me they’re not there yet, but we are a tiny fraction of the real world.


----------

